# Nissan gt r35 oil cooler LHd wanted



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Oil cooler for Nisan gt r35 2015 wanted please


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The oil cooler is same on lhd or rhd, there about £2600 if you import one or £4K give or take a little from uk.

There’s about 5 aftermarket solutions around £500


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Skint said:


> The oil cooler is same on lhd or rhd, there about £2600 if you import one or £4K give or take a little from uk.
> 
> There’s about 5 aftermarket solutions around £500


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you 🙏🏽 for your information, are the aftermarket ones good as main dealer ones, is there a link where I can find these aftermarket ones then please, I need to send it to Japan as my cars stuck out there lol so they can fit it & send the car to me


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If the cars in Japan they should be able to supply oem without issue from there.

Litchfield's sell oil coolers
I think dudersv off here does his own version
Ali cool on eBay sell a aftermarket item
Mocal do them

I sometimes have used ones but don't think I have anything around me as of today.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Should also mention you can bypass it, only for temporary use for things like loading and unloading.

If you could post front and rear pics of cooler with rear lines I maybe able to help or advise more?


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Skint said:


> If the cars in Japan they should be able to supply oem without issue from there.
> 
> Litchfield's sell oil coolers
> I think dudersv off here does his own version
> ...


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yeah there like 2k in Japan so I rather send it from here as I bought the car to make on, yeah I’ve seen eBay ali cool and mocal, I’ve gone on there website they branch out in Japan to so I’ve sent my guys there details, i believe mortal one needs a few fitment they provide and Ali cool is straight fit on, I would like mocal as they look more established and looks more promising but if you need to get figments etc I’ll prob get it off Ali cool, thank you for your information REALY appreciate it mate thank you


----------

